# Help with Anesthesia billing....please



## AuditU (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a little rusty as it has been a while since I have billed for Anesthesia.

I have a claim that has a cataract procedure (366.9) 
I have a charge submitted for the Anesthesiologist 00142-QK
and on the same claim I have a charge for the CRNA 00142-QX.

Is this correct?

Thank you


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 22, 2010)

The anesthesia code 00142 is the correct code for cataract surgery.  The diagnosis code 366.9 is for an unspecified cataract.  Our company usually tries to stay away from this code because most carriers want more specificity.  The modifier QK is for medical direction of two, three or four concurrent anesthesia procedures provided by the anesthesiologist, and the QX is for anesthesia, CRNA medically directed. Hope this helps.


----------

